# Lyrics



## Hemlock (Jun 13, 2009)

OK this is the thread where you can let it rip.
Post the lyrics to the songs that mean sometging to ya, or funny lyrics, whatever you like. 

I'm gonna start with a classic

Kinda pertain to growing in a sence...

I been run down, I been lied to,
I dont know why I let that mean woman make me a fool.
She took all my money, wrecked my new car.
Now shes with one of my goodtime buddies,
Theyre drinkin in some crosstown bar.

Sometimes I feel, sometimes I feel,
Like I been tied to the whipping post,
Tied to the whipping post,
Tied to the whipping post,
Good lord, I feel like Im dyin.

My friends tell me, that Ive been such a fool,
And I have to stand by and take it baby, all for lovin you.
Drown myself in sorrow, and I look at what youve down.
But nothin seems to change, the bad times stay the same,
And I cant run.

Sometimes I feel, sometimes I feel,
Like I been tied to the whipping post
Tied to the whipping post,
Tied to the whipping post,
Good lord, I feel like Im dyin.

Sometimes I feel, sometimes I feel,
Like I been tied to the whipping post
Tied to the whipping post,
Tied to the whipping post,
Good lord, I feel like Im dyin.

ALLMAN BROTHERS LIVE AT THE FILLMORE EAST


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 13, 2009)

BOB MARLEY THE LEGEND - PIMPERS PARADISE

She love to party, have a good time
She looks so hearty, feeling fine
She loves to smoke, sometime shifting coke
She'll be laughing when there ain't no joke

A pimper's paradise, that's all she was now
A pimper's paradise, that's all she was
A pimper's paradise, that's all she was
Every need got an ego to feed
Every need got an ego to feed

She loves to model, up in the latest fashion
She's in the scramble and she moves with passion
She's getting high, trying to fly the sky
Now she is bluesing when there ain't no blues

A pimper's paradise, that's all she was now
A pimper's paradise, that's all she was
A pimper's paradise, that's all she was
Every need got an ego to feed
Every need got an ego to feed

A pimper's paradise, that's all she was now
A pimper's paradise, that's all she was
A pimper's paradise, I'm sorry for the victim now
A pimper's paradise, soon their heads, soon their
Soon their very heads will bow
Pimper's paradise, don't lose track
Don't lose track of yourself, oh no!
Pimper's paradise, don't be just a stock, a stock on the shelf
Stock on the shelf, Pimper's paradise, that's all she was


----------



## Boneman (Jun 13, 2009)

Momma and a'papa try to tell me how to live 
Da na nunt, da na nunt, nunt, nunt, nunt


----------



## dahamma (Jun 13, 2009)

Constantly I am reminded by my scars... And I am responsible for starting wars.... I will rise above the ashes of my past... knowing all these insecurities won't last....LIVE AGAIN------ Silent Civilian


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 15, 2009)

I was takin a trip out to L.A.
Toolin along in my cheverolet
Tokin on a number and diggin on the radio

Just as I crossed the Mississippi line
I heard that highway start to whine
And I knew that left rear tire was about to blow

Well the spare was flat and I got uptight
Cause there wasn't a filling station in sight
So I just limped on down the shoulder on the rim

I went as far as I could and when I stopped the car
It was right in front of this little bar
Kind of a red-neck lookin joint called the Dew Drop Inn

I stuffed my hair up under my hat
And told the bartender that I had a flat
And ywould he be kind enough to give me change for a one

There was one thing I was sure proud to see
There wasn't a soul in the place except for him and me
He just looked disgusted and pointed toward the telephone

I called up the station down the road a ways
He said he wasn't very busy today
And he could have somone out there in just about 10 minutes or so

He said," Now, you just stay right where yer at!"
And I didn't bother to tell the darn fool
That I sure as hell didn't have anyplace else to go

So I ordered up a beer and sat down at the bar
When some guy walked in and said, "Who owns this car
With the peace sign, the mag wheels and the four on the floor?"

He looked at me and I damn near died
And I decided that I'd just wait outside
So I laid a dollar on the bar and headed for the door

Just when I wthought I'd get outta there with my skin
These 3 big dudes come strollin in
With one old drunk chick and some fella with green teeth

Now the last thing I wanted was to get into a fight
In Jackson Mississippi on a Saturday night
Especially when there was three of them and only one of me

I was almost to the door when the biggest one
Said, "You tip your hat to this lady, son!"
And when I did, all that hair fell out from underneath

They all started laughin and I felt kinda sick
And I knew I better think of something pretty quick
So I just reached out and kicked old green teeth right in the knee

Now he let out a yell that'd curl yer hair
But before he could move I grabbed me a chair
And said "Now watch him Folks cause he's a fairly dangerous man!"

"You may not know it but this man is a spy.
He's a undercover agent for the FBI
And he's been sent down here to infiltrate the Ku Klux Klan!" 

He was still bent over holdin on to his knee
But everybody else was looking and listening to me
And I laid it on thicker hand heavier as I went

"He's a friend of them long haired, hippy-type, pinko fags!
I betchya he's even got a commie flag
tacked up on the wall inside of his garage."

"He's a snake in the grass, I tell ya guys.
He may look dumb but that's just a disguise,
He's a mastermind in the ways of espionage"

"Would you believe this man has gone as far
As tearing Wallace stickers off the bumpers of cars.
And he voted for George McGovern for President."

They started lookin real suspicious at him 
He jumped up and said "Now just wait a minute Jim!
You know he's lying I been living here all of my life!"

"I'm a faithful follower of Brother John Birch
And I belong to the Antioch Baptist Church.
And I aint even got a garage, you can call home and ask my wife!"

Then he started saying somethin bout the way I was dressed
But I didn't wait around to hear the rest
I was too busy moving and hoping I didn't run outta luck

When I hit the door I was making tracks
And they were just taking my car down off the jacks
So I threw the man a twenty and jumped in and fired that mother up

Mario Andretti wouldda sure been proud
Of the way I was movin when I passed that crowd
Coming out the door and headed toward me at a trott

Now I guess I should of gone ahead and run
But somehow I just couldn't resist the fun
Of chasing them all just once around the parking lot

I had them all out there steppin and fetchin
Like their heads was on fire and their asses was catchin
then I figgered I had better go ahead and split before the cops got there

When I hit the road I was really wheelin
Had gravel flyin and rubber squeelin
And I didn't slow down till I was almost to Arkansas

I think I'm gonna reroute my trip
I wonder if anybody'd think I'd flipped
If I went to L.A., via Omaha


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah a little JIMI
If the sun refused to shine
I dont mind, I dont mind
(yeah)
If the mountains ah, fell in the sea
Let it be, it aint me.
(well, all right)

Got my own world to live through and uh, ha !
And I aint gonna copy you.

Yeah (sing the song brother...)
Now if uh, six uh, huh, turned out to be nine
Oh I dont mind, I dont mind uh ( well all right... )
If all the hippies cut off all their hair
Oh I dont care, oh I dont care.
Dig.

cause Ive got my own world to live through and uh, huh
And I aint gonna copy you.

White collar conservative flashin down the street
Pointin their plastic finger at me, ha !
Theyre hopin soon my kind will drop and die but uh
Im gonna wave my freak flag high, high !
Oww !


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 28, 2009)

there's something happinin here
what it is aint exactly clear
theres a man with a gun over there
tellin me i got to beware

i think it's time we stop, children 
what's that sound 
everybody look what's goin down

there's battle lines being drawn
nobody's right if everybody's wrong
young people speakin there minds
getting so much resistance far behind

it's time we stop,
hey what's that sound
everybody look what's goin down

what a field day for the heat
a thousand people in the street
singin songs that they carry inside
mostly say hurray for our side

it's time we stop, 
hey what's that sound 
everybody look what's goin down

there are lawyer strikes deep
into your life it will creep
it starts when your always afraid
step out of line the man come and take you away

you better stop
hey what's that sound
everybody look what's going down x4


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 7, 2009)

bump......


----------



## DR.LEMON (Jul 10, 2009)

bongzilla- sacred smoke 

Yeah, the sun it rises in the east everyday
You can see it's the same, then you'll see it my way
Yeah, the sun it sets in the west where it grows
Yeah, the best I heard, dreadlock man he say so

There they sit at the foot of the mountain
Taking hits of the sacred smoke
Fire rips at their lungs
Holy mountain take us away

Yeah, the sun it rises in the east everyday
You can see it's the same, then you'll see it my way
Yeah, the sun it sets in the west where it grows
Yeah, the best I heard, dreadlock man he say so

There they sit at the foot of the mountain
Taking hits of the sacred smoke
Fire rips at their lungs
Holy mountain take us away


bongzilla- champange & reefer (a cover)
 

_[Muddy Waters cover]_

Bring me champagne when I'm thirsty
And reefer when I wanna get high

Bring me champagne when I'm thirsty
And reefer when I wanna get high

When I'm lonely
Bring my woman
And set her right down here by my side

Well you know there shouldn't be a law
For people who wanna smoke a little dope
You know there shouldn't be a law
For people who wanna smoke a little dope

It's good for your head
And it relax your body, don't you know

Well you know I'm gonna get so high
The next morning it's gonna be a crying shame (?)

Well I'm gonna get high
I'm gonna get high just as sure as my name

Bring me champagne when I'm thirsty
And reefer when I wanna get high

Bring me champagne when I'm thirsty
And reefer when I wanna get high


Well I'm gonna get high
I'm gonna get high just as sure as my name

4th amendmeant by bongzilla

Officer, leave the room

Skunk #1
White rhino
Purple kush
Black domina
Durban poison
Master kush
Super skunk

The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects
Against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrant shall issue
But upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation
And particularly describing the place to be searched, and the person or things to be seized

Trinity
Hash plant
White widow
Home grown, it's the choice
Purple haze
Strawberry kush
Maui wowie
Alaskan thunderfuck

The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects
Against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrant shall issue
But upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation
And particularly describing the place to be searched, and the person or things to be seized

Maple leaf indica
Big bud
Super skunk

B.C. buds
Westland 
Thai stick
Brazilian thundermatch

I do not consent to a search of my person, house, papers, effects, or motor vehicle
I retain my 4th Amendment rights, and all other rights under the United
States and State Constitutions


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice Dr Lemon


----------



## Stardust (Jul 10, 2009)

*"Joker" Twiztid*

Some people call me the space cowboy, yeah

Some call me the gangster of love
Some people call him Paulie 
Cause I speak of the pompitous of love

People talk about me, baby Say I'm doin' you wrong, doin' you wrong don't you worry baby Don't worry

Cause I'm right here, right here, right here, right here at home

I'm a picker I'm a grinner I'm a lover And I'm a sinner I play my music in the sun 
I'm a joker I'm a smoker I'm a midnight toker I get my lovin' on the run ooo ooooo 

Joker...The joker...th-the joker ...Joker...The joker...th-the joker 

You're the cutest thing That I ever did see I really love your peaches Want to shake your tree Lovey-dovey, lovey-dovey, lovey-dovey all the time ahhh shit Dig this baby, I'll sure show you a good time 

I'm a picker I'm a grinner I'm a lover and I'm a sinner I play my music in the sun 
I'm a joker I'm a smoker I'm a midnight toker I sure don't want to hurt no one ooo oooo

People keep talking about me baby They say I'm doin' you wrong Well don't you worry, don't worry, no don't worry mama Cause I'm right here at home

I'm a picker I'm a grinner I'm a lover and I'm a sinner I play my music in the sun
I'm a joker I'm a smoker I'm a midnight toker I get my lovin on the run ooo oooo

And

*"Proud To Be A Stoner" Kottonmouth Kings*

From the mountain tops, where the wind blows
To the green valleys down below.
Where the snow melts and the rivers flow
I just want to live my life.
Where the trees grow, and the air is clean.
Where nature's free do to her thing, everything is one if you know what i mean.
I just want to live my life.
Im proud to be a stoner, im proud to be a stoner, im proud to be a stoner.
Yes i am, for the rest of my days.

Its those lazy days
And the hazy days
And the days we get stoned for just days and days.
Its amazing when we get to live this way, like every day is a holiday.
At the harvest time, when the work is done.
And i celebrate by worshiping the earth and the sun
We always give thanks, for life and the gifts.
The higher you climb, its the higher you get.
You gotta disconnect, from all the pressure and stress.
The traffic, the smog and the pains of rent.
If thats real livin, its not for me, 
I wanna be free, and live in peace, come on.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 12, 2009)

Stardust what a cool tune

JOKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SMB


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 22, 2009)

Burnin this ONE for My Girl Amy Winehouse

Tell your boyfriend next time he around 
To buy his own weed and don't wear my shit down 
I wouldn't care if bre would give me some more 
I'd rather him leave you then leave him my draw 

When you smoke all my weed man 
You gotta call the green man 
So I can get mine and you get yours 

Once is enough to make me attack 
So bring me a bag and your man can come back 
I'll check him at the door make sure he got green 
I'm tighter than airport security teams 

When you smoke all my weed man 
You gotta call the green man 
So I can get mine and you get yours 

I'm my own man so when will you learn 
That you got a man but I got to burn 
Don't make no difference if I end up alone 
I'd rather have myself a smoke my homegrown 
It's got me addicted, does more than any dick did 

Yeh I can get mine and you get yours 
Yeh I can get mine and you get yours


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 22, 2009)

Bump.............


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 22, 2009)

Eminem - sing for the moment, first verse

These ideas are nightmares to white parents
Whose worst fear is a child with dyed hair and who likes earrings
Like whatever they say has no bearing, it's so scary in a house that allows
no swearing
To see him walking around with his headphones blaring
Alone in his own zone, cold and he don't care
He's a problem child
And what bothers him all comes out, when he talks about
His fuckin' dad walkin' out
Cause he just hates him so bad that he blocks him out
If he ever saw him again he'd probably knock him out
His thoughts are whacked, he's mad so he's talkin' back
Talkin' black, brainwashed from rock and rap
He sags his pants, do-rags and a stocking cap
His step-father hit him, so he socked him back, and broke his nose
His house is a broken home, there's no control, he just let's his emotions
go


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 23, 2009)

Well ALLLLLLRIGHT THEN GREG...I like it


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 27, 2009)

By Ani de franco
you can't hide 
behind social graces
so don't try
to be all touchy feely
cuz you lie 
in my face of all places
but i've got no
problem with that really

what bugs me
is that you believe what you're saying
what bothers me 
is that you don't know how you feel
what scares me
is that while you're telling me stories
you actually
believe that they are real

and i've got
no illusions about you
and guess what?
i never did
and when i said
when i said i'll take it
i meant, 
i meant as is

just give up
and admit you're an asshole
you would be
in some good company
i think you'd find
that you friends would forgive you
or maybe i
am just speaking for me

cuz when i look around
i think this, this is good enough
and i try to laugh
at whatever life brings
cuz when i look down
i just miss all the good stuff
when i look up
i just trip over things

and i've got
no illusions about you...

you can't hide
behind social graces
cuz i don't buy it
like everyone else
and you can lie
in my face of all places
just don't
lie to yourself

cuz i've got
no illusions about you
and guess what?
i never did
and when i say
when i say i'll take it
i mean,
i mean as is...

...as is...


----------



## Keenly (Jul 27, 2009)

cannot disguise,
all the stomach pains
and the walking of the canes
when you, do come out
and you whisper up to me
in your life of tragedy

But I cannot grow
till you eat the last of me
oh when will I be free
and you, a parasite
just find another host
just another fool to roast
cause you!
My tapeworm tells me what to do
You!
My tapeworm tells me where to go

Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY

I cannot deny
all the evil traits
and the filling of the crates
when you, do come out
and you slither up to me
in your pimpin majesty

But I cannot grow
till you eat the last of me
oh when will I be free
and you, a parasite
just find another host
just another stool to post
cause you, my tapeworm tells me what to do
you!
my tapeworm tells me where to go

Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of me...

I'm sitting in my room
with a needle in my hand
waiting for the tomb
of some old dying man
sitting in my room
with a needle in my hand
waiting for the tomb
of some old dying man

You!
My tapeworm tells me what to do
You!
My tapeworm tells me where to go

Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ass, HEY
HEY, HEY, HEY, HEY.


----------



## Herbal Healing 420 (Jul 27, 2009)

to the beat of Phil collins in the air tonite


_[Lil' Flip talking]_ 
This for all the smokers 
get your lighters, get you a fat sweet 
put this in, and just ride heh 

_[Chorus: Big Shasta]_ 
I can smell the chronic in the air tonight (tonight) 
smoke on, smoke on 
I been rollin paper squares all night long (night long) 
I'm so gone, I'm so gone 

_[Verse 1: Lil' Flip]_ 
First you roll it up and put it to your lips 
fire it up, take a puff and let ya mind start to drift 
welcome to the world of pipes and bongs 
if you a weed smoker you gon' like this song 
and if you don't smoke you better listen anyway 
you might as well find out what you missin anyway 
if it wasn't for chronic I don't know what I would do 
I'd probably just pack all my shit and move 
to Amsterdam where everybody smoke weed 
over there you can buy an ounce from a police 
so if I don't speak to you it don't mean I'm stuck up 
the only thing it mean is Lil' Flip is fucked up.. 

_[Chorus]_ 

_[Verse 2: Lil' Flip:]_ 
So all you cats smokin bullshit you better stop it now 
cause the only thing I blow is Indo and Chocolate Thai 
everyday I get high I believe I can fly 
[ Find more Lyrics on www.mp3lyrics.org/fOF ]
air freshner for my car, Visine for my eyes 
I'm a smoker so pass me the lighter 
I smoke so much I got my own fire fighter 
while I'm pull all nighters all week long 
you can call me and Taz a black Cheech and Chong 
I'm own my speaker phone gettin blowed like a feather 
25 doobies on my dresser, yessa 
I'm a chain smoker ridin in a Range Rover 
and when I smoke Indo I use a flame thrower 
some people use X and PCP, but all I need 
is light green trees for me 
and if I don't speak to you it don't mean I'm stuck up 
the only thing it mean is Lil' Flip is fucked up.. 

_[Chorus: Big Shasta]_ 
I can smell the chronic in the air tonight (tonight) 
smoke on, smoke on 
I been rollin paper squares all night long (night long) 
I'm so gone, I'm so gone 

_[Verse 3: Lil' Flip]_ 
Ay you got hash, Indo type flight cousin 
I'm pumpin gas, by the stop light on Cuttlin 
I'm buzzin drivin in-tox-icated 
and the life style I live I know you got to hate it 
I smoke, and smoke, I never choke 
he got some bunk weed man get a roll 
I'm crackin jokes, I laugh and giggle 
I'm about to break it down so pass the scissors 
roll up a fatty and take puff 
roll up another if it ain't enough 
I smoke blunts everyday so don't ask me shit 
and if that weed ain't fire don't pass me shit 

_[Chorus: Big Shasta]_ 
I can smell the chronic in the air tonight (tonight) 
smoke on, smoke on 
I been rollin paper squares all night long (night long) 
I'm so gone, I'm so gone


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2009)

Very Nice ya'll!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 31, 2009)

A little Stevie!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was born in Lil' Rock,
Had a childhood sweetheart,
We were always hand in hand.

I was hightop shoes and shirt tails,
Suzy was in pig tails,
I know I loved her even then.

You know my papa disapproved it,
My mama boohooed it,
But I told them time and time again,
"Don't you know I was made to love her,
Built a world all around her"
Yah! Hey, hey, hey.

She's been my inspiration,
Showed appreciation
For the love I gave her through the years.

Like a sweet magnolia tree
My love blossmed tenderly,
My life grew sweeter through the years.

I know that my baby loves me,
My baby needs me,
That's why we made it through the years.

I was made to love her,
Worship and adore her,
Hey, hey, hey.

All through thick and thin
Our love just won't end,
'Cause I love my baby, love my baby. Ah!

My baby loves me,
My baby needs me,
And I know I ain't going nowhere.

I was knee high to a chicken
When that love bug bit me,
I had the fever with each passing year.

Oh, even if the mountain tumbles,
If this whole world crumbles,
By her side I'll still be standing there.

'Cause I was made to love her,
I was made to live for her, yeah!

Ah, I was made to love her,
Built my world all around her,
Hey, hey, hey.

Oo baby, I was made to please her,
You know Stevie ain't gonna leave her, no,
Hey, hey, hey.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2009)

A Little BOb with JIMI's touch

There must be some kind of way out of here
Said the joker to the thief
Theres too much confusion
I cant get no relief
Businessman they drink my wine
Plow men dig my earth
None will level on the line
Nobody of it is worth
Hey hey

No reason to get excited
The thief he kindly spoke
There are many here among us
Who feel that life is but a joke but uh
But you and I weve been through that
And this is not our fate
So let us not talk falsely now
The hours getting late
Hey

Hey

All along the watchtower
Princes kept the view
While all the women came and went
Bare-foot servants to, but huh
Outside in the cold distance
A wild cat did growl
Two riders were approachin
And the wind began to howl
Hey
Oh
All along the watchtower
Hear you sing around the watch
Gotta beware gotta beware I will
Yeah
Ooh baby
All along the watchtower


----------



## PurpleHazerBlaza (Aug 12, 2009)

Life's what you make it.. So don't waste it//
You see a opportunity you Better take it//
Don't get caught up, trapped in the matrix//


Eksman bars...

3lines which mean everything on day to day life.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 12, 2009)

cake and cake ice creame and cake ,do the icream and cake
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HETAnq5s58g# Added

0:30

6th Spot Go Meat Commercial


----------



## husalife (Aug 12, 2009)

Do tha Stanky Leg, DO tha stany leg


----------



## husalife (Aug 12, 2009)

J/K J/K 

M.I.A. "Paper Planes"

I fly like paper, get high like planes
If you catch me at the border I got visas in my name
If you come around here, I make 'em all day
I get one down in a second if you wait

I fly like paper, get high like planes
If you catch me at the border I got visas in my name
If you come around here, I make 'em all day
I get one down in a second if you wait

Sometimes I think sitting on trains
Every stop I get 'till I'm clocking that game
Everyone's a winner we're making our fame
Bonafide hustler making my name

Sometimes I think sitting on trains
Every stop I get 'till I'm clocking that game
Everyone's a winner we're making our fame
Bonafide hustler making my name

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAAA CHING!)
And take your money

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAAA CHING!)
And take your money

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAAA CHING!)
And take your money

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAAA CHING!)
And take your money

Pirate skulls and bones
Sticks and stones and weed and bones
Running when we hit 'em
Lethal poison for their system

Pirate skulls and bones
Sticks and stones and weed and bones
Running when we hit 'em
Lethal poison for their system

No one on the corner has swagga like us
Hit me on my banner prepaid wireless
We pack and deliver like UPS trucks
Already going hard just pumping that gas

No one on the corner has swagga like us
Hit me on my banner prepaid wireless
We pack and deliver like UPS trucks
Already goin hard just pumpin' that gas

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAAA CHING!)
And take your money

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAAA CHING!)
And take your money

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAAA CHING!)
And take your money

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAAA CHING!)
And take your money

M.I.A.
Third world democracy
Yeah, I got more records than the K.G.B.
So, uh, no funny business
YOU ARE ALREADY ARE! 

Some some some I some I murder
Some I some I let go
Some some some I some I murder
Some I some I let go

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAA CHING!)
And take your money

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAA CHING!)
And take your money

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAA CHING!)
And take your money

All I wanna do is (BANG BANG BANG BANG!)
And a (KKKAAA CHING!)
And take your money


----------



## Stardust (Aug 17, 2009)

Kottonmouth Kings- *"Can Anybody Hear Me?"*

You say it's wrong but feels so right
When I rip my bong or hit my pipe
You wanna lock me up and lose the keys
I wanna live in peace and smoke my weed


----------



## lightupbong (Aug 17, 2009)

Black Sabbath's song "hand of doom" was 

written about heroin addiction


Oh you, you know you must be blind
To do something like this
To take the sleep that you don't know
You're giving Death a kiss,
Oh, little fool now


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2009)

Some SRV for your ass

Caught up in a whirlwind can't catch my breath
Knee deep in hot water broke out in a cold sweat
Can't catch a turtle in this rat race
Feels like I'm losin' time at breakneck pace

Afraid of my own shadow in the face of grace
Heart full of darkness spotlight on my face
There was love all around me but I was lookin' for revenge
Thank God it never found me would have been the end

(CHORUS):
(I was) walkin' the tightrope steppin' on my friends
Walkin' the tightrope (it) was a shame and a sin
Walkin' the tightrope between wrong and right
Walkin' the tightrope both day and night

Lookin' back in front of me in the mirror a grin
Through the eyes of love I see I'm really lookin' at a friend
We've all had our problems that's the way life is
My heart goes out to other who are there to make amends

(CHORUS)

We've been walkin' the tightrop tryin' to make it right
Walkin' the tightrope every day and every night
Walkin' the tightrope bring it all around
Walkin' the tightrope from the lost and found
Walkin' the tightrope stretched around the world
Walkin' the tightrope save the boys and girls
Walkin' the tightrope let's make it right
Walkin' the tightrope do it do it tonight
Walkin' the tightrope


----------



## jewfr00 (Aug 21, 2009)

So I say goodbye to a town that has ears and eyes 

I hear you wispering as I walk by

Familiar faces smiling back at me 

and I knew this would make them change



The only that's going to bother me 

Is that you all call yourselves my friends

Why cant you look me in the eyes one last time?



The writtings on the wall, you've read that I'd be gone

But if you call my name just know that I'll come running

For one more night to spare with you this is where 

I'm meant to be please dont leave me



I've read these stories a thousand times, and now I'll rewrite them all 

You're meddling in an anger you can't control

She means the world to me, so hold your serpent tongue

Is a whores lies worth dying for? I'll just take my time

The only that's going to bother me 

Is that you all call yourselves my friends

Why cant you look me in the eyes one last time?

The writtings on the wall, you've read that I'd be gone

But if you call my name just know that I'll come running

For one more night to spare with you this is where 

I'm meant to be please dont leave me

I walked into your house this morning

I brought the gun from our end table

Your blood was strewn across the walls

They'll find you on your bathroom floor 

I walked into your house this morning 

I brought the gun from our end table

Your blood was strewn across the walls

They'll find you on your bathroom floor

When I'm done but should I write it all off?

You should have killed me when you had the chance



*ADTR FOR LIFE!!!!!!*


----------



## dgk4life (Aug 21, 2009)

You let me violate you 
You let me desecrate you
You let me penetrate you 
You let me complicate you
(Help me...)
I broke apart my insides 
(Help me...)
I've got no soul to tell
(Help me...)
The only thing that works for me 
Help me get away from myself,

I wanna fuck you like an animal
I wanna feel you from the inside
I wanna fuck you like an animal
My whole existence is flawed
You get me closer to God

You can have my isolation
You can have the hate that it brings
You can have my absence of faith
You can have my everything

(Help me...)
You tear down my reason 
(Help me...)
It's your sex I can smell
(Help me...)
You make me perfect
Help me become somebody else 

I wanna fuck you like an animal
I wanna feel you from the inside
I wanna fuck you like an animal
My whole existence is flawed
You get me closer to God

Through every forest 
Above the trees
Within my stomach 
Scraped off my knees
I drink the honey, inside your hive...
You are the reason I stay alive...


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 21, 2009)

OK...Who wrote that??


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 21, 2009)

Love is Blind By Mrs. Amy Winhouse



I couldn't resist him 
His eyes were like yours 
His hair was exactly the shade of brown 
He's just not as tall, but I couldn't tell 
It was dark and I was lying down 

You are everything - he means nothing to me 
I can't even remember his name 
Why're you so upset? 
Baby, you weren't there and I was thinking of you when I came 

What do you expect? 
You left me here alone; I drank so much and needed to touch 
Don't overreact - I pretended he was you 
You wouldn't want me to be lonely 

How can I put it so you understand? 
I didn't let him hold my hand 
But he looked like you; I guess he looked like you 
No he wasn't you 
But you can still trust me, this ain't infidelity 
It's not cheating; you were on my mind 

Yes he looked like you 
But I heard love is blind...


----------



## dgk4life (Aug 22, 2009)

Hemlock said:


> OK...Who wrote that??


 closer by nine inch nails


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 24, 2009)

A Little Gary Stewart RIP Gary U where one of the greats

I've seen men look at before
And they think, I don't see them
I'd like to think it makes me proud
But, I'm only.. fooling me

I know she'll be lookin' back
The minute I'm not there
While she pours herself on some stranger
I pour myself a drink somewhere

She's acting single
I'm drinking double
I hide my pain
I drown my troubles

My heart is breaking
Like the tiny bubbles
She's acting single
I'm drinking doubles

I know all she plans to do
But I don't know where or when
If I ask who that stranger was
She'll just say, "an old friend

I'm not weak, I tell myself
I stay because I'm strong
The truth is, I'm not man enough
To stop her from doing me wrong

She's acting single
I'm drinking doubles
I hide my pain
I drown my troubles

My heart is breaking
Like the tiny bubbles
She's acting single
I'm drinking doubles

She's acting single
I'm drinking doubles
I hide my pain
I drown my troubles


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr Jerry Reed RIP


Well me and Homer Jones and Big John Talley 
Had a big crap game goin' back in the alley 
And I kept rollin' them sevens , winnin' all them pots 
My luck was so good I could do no wrong 
I jest kept on rollin' and controllin' them bones 
And finally they jest threw up their hands and said 
"When you hot, you hot" 
I said "Yeah?" 

When you're hot, you're hot 
And when you're not, you're not 
Put all the money in and let's roll 'em again 
When you're hot, you're hot 
(La la la la la la la) (La la la la la) 
(La la la la la la la, when you're hot, you're hot) 


Well, now every time I rolled them dice I'd win 
And I was just gettin' ready to roll 'em again 
When I heard somethin' behind me 
I turned around and there was a big old cop 
He said "Hello, boys" and then he gave us a grin 'n' said 
"Look like I'm gonna hafta haul you all in 
And keep all that money for evidence" 
I said, "Well, son when you hot, you hot" 
He said "Yeah" 

When you're hot, you're hot 
And when you're not, you're not 
You can 'splain it all down at City Hall 
I say, yeah, when you're hot, you're hot 
You're hot 
(La la la la la la la) (La la la la la) 
(La la la la la la la, when you're hot, you're hot) 

Well, when he took us inta court I couldn't believe my eyes 
The judge was a fishin' buddy that I recognized 
I said "Hey, judge, old buddy, old pal" 
"I'll pay ya that hundred I owe ya if you'll get me outta this spot" 
So he gave my friends a little fine to pay 
He turned around and grinned at me and said 
"Ninety days, Jerry, when you hot, you hot" 
'n' I said "Thanks a lot" 

When you're hot, you're hot 
And when you're not, you're not 
He let my friends go free and throwed the book at me 
He said "Well, when you're hot, you're hot" 

I said "well I'll tell ya one thing judge, old buddy, old pal" 
"If you wasn't wearin' that black robe I'd take out in back of this courthouse 
>>>>"And I'd try a little bit of your honor on" 
"You understand that, you hillbilly?" 
"Who gonna collect my welfare?" 
(When you're hot, you're hot") 
"Pay for my Cadillac?" 
Whadda you mean 'contempt of court'?" 
(When you're hot, you're hot") 
"Judge"


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2009)

another puff by Jerry Reed RIP

I know there`s a lotta talk going around today
About cigarette smoking whittling your life away
I`ve seen it and I`ve heard it so many times
That finally it just started to prey on my mind
I guess it scared me a little bit
That`s why I decided I was gonna quit
So while I was sitting here forming my battle plan


I took another puff and turned on the fan
I just sat there in my easy chair
And thought of all the money I`d wasted on cigarettes all these years
I thought how I`d spend the rest of my days
After I kick this habit my body craves
Said to myself this ain`t gonna be so tough
With that little bit of assurance
I took another puff

I took a puff, a puff, then I ripped off another puff
I decided I`d about had about enough
That breaking this habit won`t be too tough

Now I`ve give a lot of thought to this thing
If I didn`t smoke cigarettes I`d feel just like a king
Besides with the price going up every day
I knew I was just throwing all my good money away
You know I ain`t lit one in an hour or so?
Just wanted to make sure I could quit you know
I was thinking maybe I oughta write all this down
Put it in a song kinda circulate it around
Can`t ever tell it might make a hit
And that redneck Hall did a little bit
Can you imagine me a hit songwriter!
Now where`s... where`d I put that cigarette lighter?
After all it`s a habit and a habit you can break
Just a little bit of willpower son that`s all it takes
I said to myself you got to be tough!
And with that little bit of wisdom
I took another puff

I took a puff, and then a puff, then I finally ripped off another puff
And I decided boy this ain`t gonna be tough
Besides I`d just about had enough
I`m about ready to quit this rotten habit anyway

Oh I think they ought to take it offa television
It looks too good! Ow!
I like them skinny ones with the filter
Oh give it to me! Give it to me!
Cigarettes... I say if I quit smoking what`ll I do?
Maybe I`ll eat
Yeah I`ll eat cigarettes
Ahh, I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it I love it
Chester B don`t smoke, he smokes logs!
Makes you laugh funny too
Oh my throat`s scratchin`, oh
I wish I could think of something bad to say about cigarettes
Boo on cigarettes, don`t smoke don`t smoke don`t smoke
You quit smoking that`ll leave more for me!
I love it I love it, no I don`t love cigarettes ya know
Don`t misunderstand me I hate cigarettes
Makes ya cough, and when ya don`t smoke it makes ya shake
I don`t know what`s worse, the shake or the cough
I think I`ll make me a coughshake, oh!
Son did you ever smoke?
Oh I remember one time I quit smoking
I quit for three months
My wife left me
So did my children
She took my house and left
It was a mobile home


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 25, 2009)

SADE

Diamond life, lover boy.
We move in space with minimum waste and maximum joy.
City lights and business nights.
When you require streetcar desire for higher heights.

No place for beginners or sensitive hearts
When sentiment is left to chance.
No place to be ending but somewhere to start.

No need to ask.
He's a smooth operator,
smooth operator,
smooth operator,
smooth operator.

Coast to coast, LA to Chicago, western male.
Across the north and south, to Key Largo, love for sale.

Face to face, each classic case.
We shadow box and double cross,
Yet need the chase.

A license to love, insurance to hold.
Melts all your memories and change into gold.
His eyes are like angels but his heart is cold.

No need to ask.
He's a smooth operator,
smooth operator,
smooth operator,
smooth operator.

Coast to coast, LA to Chicago, western male.
Across the north and south, to Key Largo, love for sale.

Smooth operator,


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Dec 13, 2009)

"Hare Krishna Hare Krishna Krishna Krishna Hare Hare
Hare Rama Hare Rama
Rama Rama Hare Hare" - Harry Krishna, apparently...


WOAH MAN!!! I mean, it like says it all, doesn't it? Wow...


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thou shalt not steal if there is direct victim.
Thou shalt not worship Pop Idols or follow Lost Prophets.
Thou shalt not take the names of Johnny Cash, Joe Strummer, Johnny Hartman, Desmond Decker, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix or Syd Barret in vain.
Thou shalt not think that any male over the age of 30 that plays with a child that is not their own is a peadophile... Some people are just nice.
Thou shalt not read NME.
Thou shalt not stop liking a band just because they've become popular.
Thou shalt not question Stephen Fry.
Thou shalt not judge a book by it's cover.
Thou shalt not judge Lethal Weapon by Danny Glover.
Thou shalt not buy Coca-Cola products. 
Thou shalt not buy Nestle products.
Thou shalt not go into the woods with your boyfriend's best friend, take drugs and cheat on him.
Thou shalt not fall in love so easily.
Thou shalt not use poetry, art or music to get into girls' pants. 
Use it to get into their heads.
Thou shalt not watch Hollyoakes.
Thou shalt not attend an open mic and leave before it's done just because you've finished your shitty little poem or song you self-righteous prick.
Thou shalt not return to the same club or bar week in, week out just 'cause you once saw a girl there that you fancied but you're never gonna fucking talk to.
Thou shalt not put musicians and recording artists on ridiculous pedestals no matter how great they are or were.
The Beatles... Were just a band.
Led Zepplin... Just a band.
The Beach Boys... Just a band.
The Sex Pistols... Just a band.
The Clash... Just a band.
Crass... Just a band.
Minor Threat... Just a band.
The Cure... Just a band.
The Smiths... Just a band.
Nirvana... Just a band.
The Pixies... Just a band.
Oasis... Just a band.
Radiohead... Just a band.
Bloc Party... Just a band.
The Arctic Monkeys... Just a band.
The Next Big Thing.. JUST A BAND.

Thou shalt give equal worth to tragedies that occur in non-english speaking countries as to those that occur in english speaking countries.
Thou shalt remember that guns, bitches and bling were never part of the four elements and never will be.
Thou shalt not make repetitive generic music, 
thou shalt not make repetitive generic music, 
thou shalt not make repetitive generic music, 
thou shalt not make repetitive generic music.

Thou shalt not pimp my ride.
Thou shalt not scream if you wanna go faster.
Thou shalt not move to the sound of the wickedness.
Thou shalt not make some noise for Detroit.
When I say "Hey" thou shalt not say "Ho".
When I say "Hip" thou shalt not say "Hop".
When I say, he say, she say, we say, make some noise... kill me.
Thou shalt not quote me happy.
Thou shalt not shake it like a polaroid picture.
Thou shalt not wish your girlfriend was a freak like me.
Thou shalt spell the word "Pheonix" P-H-E-O-N-I-X not P-H-O-E-N-I-X, regardless of what the Oxford English Dictionary tells you.
Thou shalt not express your shock at the fact that Sharon got off with Bradley at the club last night by saying "Is it".

Thou shalt think for yourselves.

And thou shalt always... Thou shalt always kill.


Dans le Sac


----------

